# 02 A6 3.0 RIGHT CARPETS SOAKED WITH WATER..



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

HEYS GUYS. GOT AN 02 A6. RIGHT FRONT AND REAR CARPETS ARE SOAKED WITH WATER. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: 02 A6 3.0 RIGHT CARPETS SOAKED WITH WATER.. (nmaranta)*

Did you leave your windows rolled down??








I take this is after a rain?
Others might be able to better educate you on this but VW and Audi do have an issue with vents up by the windshield getting filled with debris and not draining properly. Those will need to be cleaned out.
Cheers!


----------



## generations (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 02 A6 3.0 RIGHT CARPETS SOAKED WITH WATER.. (SKEEMEISTER)*

I just bought a 02 avant 3.0 and upon researching what the services were performed by the dealer I ran across a recall to replace the seal on the cabin filter plenum. Might want to run your VIN through the dealer and verify if your car falls under this recall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

